# What size rugs do your 15hh - 16.3hh horses wear?



## zoon (15 February 2010)

Just curious really. Trying to work out whether to keep my 6'6 rugs from my 16.2 horse I've just sold when I may get one that is only 15hh!  Can you also post what breed your horse is?  It'll be interesting to see what the range is.


----------



## berry (15 February 2010)

My mare is 15.1hh and she wears 6ft 3", she is a welsh x tb type.


----------



## _daisy_ (15 February 2010)

i have 2 IDxTBs - 1 is 16.2hh and in a 6'3 rug but she is very short coupled. Her daughter is also 16.2hh and even shorter coupled and wears 6'0 as 6'3 is far too big


----------



## JoBo (15 February 2010)

Bodey is a 151hh cob and wears 6ft6 rugs.


----------



## 3Beasties (15 February 2010)

16.2 hh TB's (one fine, one chunkier) both wear 6'6" rugs.


----------



## racingdemon (15 February 2010)

my horse, (TB about 16.3ish) is currently wearing a 5'9, a 6'3 &amp; a 6'6 rug, they wear what they are given TBH, as i have mountains of them, and sometimes want a small/short rug to go underneath others when turned out (hence the 5'9) so if i was you i'd keep them all, i've got loads of 7'0 rugs from two 17hh+ horse i used to have, &amp; they are handy for spares &amp; for going over the top of others if its really cold


----------



## pinklilly (15 February 2010)

My tb is 15.3hh and has 6.3 and 6.6, my mums pony is a 14.1hh cob x arab and he takes a 6.  I would hang on to the rugs for now.


----------



## V1NN (15 February 2010)

i'm good at this, you may get away with it i previously worked in riding school were we had rugs donated and random rugs went on whatever horse needed them. so long as you adjust them well and another trick twist the leg straps round eachother twice stops the rug slipping.
weatherbeeta rugs are fab they dont tend to slip
my 2yr old is 15.2 and in a 6ft 3 which is fine on him he is tb x knab. he's been in that size rug since he was 15hh and it has never rubbed him
i always buy 1size bigger than what i need dont know why just prefer them slightly bigger. good luck x


----------



## devilwoman (15 February 2010)

15.2hh TB X Cob wears 6ft.
15.3hh WB X Welsh wears 6ft 3"


----------



## BobbyMondeo (15 February 2010)

Mine is 15.3hh and he wears a 6 foot rug


----------



## Cop-Pop (15 February 2010)

My 15.1 TBx takes a 6ft rug - some are nearly too short but Weatherbeatas 6ft fit her perfectly


----------



## Eaglestone (15 February 2010)

Motor 14.3 Hackney x Welsh D and wears 5' 9" - 6' rugs &amp; my TB is 16.1 1/2 and wears 6' - 6' 3" rugs

Weatherbeeta's all round


----------



## Coffee_Bean (15 February 2010)

15hh= 5ft9
16.2/3hh= 6ft9


----------



## Lotty (15 February 2010)

Mare 16.1 half warmblood x quarter TB x quarter shire and she's chunky, huge chest and shoulders.

She takes a 6'6" Fal and Mark Todd. 6'9" Amigo, Shires and Rambo


----------



## Gorgeous George (15 February 2010)

George is 16.3 and a TB Shire x and takes a 6'6" rug.


----------



## Cuffey (15 February 2010)

6ft3in for Irish Sport Horse approx 16hh


----------



## Toffee44 (15 February 2010)

My 15.3hh cob is also 15.3hh wide so have to use either a 6ft 6 or 6ft 9 otherwise it just rubs his chest. I loose a few inches of length on his chest if that makes sense


----------



## Haniki (15 February 2010)

15.1hh TB wears 6'3"
16.0hh TB wears 6'9"
16.1hh TB wears 6'6"
All Rambos or Amigos


----------



## jnb (15 February 2010)

6ft 9 for a 15.1hh LW Show cob.


----------



## blacksabbeth (15 February 2010)

hi,i have a cob x tb whos 4 years old and currently in a 5'9.


----------



## blacksabbeth (15 February 2010)

oops sorry and shes 15.1hh at the moment.


----------



## GinaB (15 February 2010)

My share horse wears 6ft rugs, she is passported as 16.1hh (I think) but owner measured her in at 15.3hh. She is 3/4bred


----------



## RuthnMeg (15 February 2010)

15hh Welsh D x TB = 6'0''


----------



## 1987 (15 February 2010)

16.2hh wears 6'6" rugs but some rugs could be bigger.


----------



## LauraWinter (15 February 2010)

My 15hh arab wears 6' and my 16hh idx tbx connie 6'6" but both can get away with 6'3" which are then either on the large or small side


----------



## JoJo_ (15 February 2010)

My 16.1hh mare wears 6'9. She is rather long in the back. A little too long for my liking but cant do anything about that.


----------



## TelH (15 February 2010)

I only have ponies now but my old mare was 15.2hh 3/4 TB 1/4 cob. She had mostly 6ft3 rugs with a couple that were 6ft6.


----------



## Stoxx (16 February 2010)

2 x 16.3hh, one is IDxTB and in a 6'9, the other is hanoverian and in a 6'3 - 6'6


----------



## DW Team (16 February 2010)

IDxunknown 16.2hh 6'9"
IDxTB 16.3hh 6'9"
ID 17hh also in 6'9"
16.3hh KWPN in 6'6"
15hh TB in 6'3"
15.2hh Sports horse 6'6"
15ish in chunky type 6'3"


----------



## malibu211211 (16 February 2010)

16.3hh saddlebred x takes 6ft 9in rugs


----------



## corriehorse (16 February 2010)

My girl is a 15hh, (well technically 14.3  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) lightweight Irish cob and she takes a 6'3", although she has got a couple of 6'6" rugs from her bulkier days that are ok on her still.


----------



## ironhorse (16 February 2010)

15hh American Quarter Horse - takes 6' 3" rugs, and these can be a bit skimpy in the cheaper makes!
Mainly on account of her large bottom....


----------



## CeeBee (16 February 2010)

Harvey is a 4 yr old full ID. 16.1h and wears a 7ft Premier Equine rug


----------



## Berkeley (16 February 2010)

15h3 TB mare - 6"3


----------



## AandK (16 February 2010)

15.2hh IDxTB mare wears 6'6" 
16.3hh TB gelding wears 6'3" or 6'6" depending on the make of rug..


----------



## Bowen4Horses (16 February 2010)

Raff is 15.1hh hano x polish WB and wears 6ft.


----------



## GinaGem (16 February 2010)

Prince is 15hh connie and wears 6'3 amigo's


----------



## Theresa_F (16 February 2010)

Stinky is just under 15.1 and is in 6'3s but he is still filling out and may end up in 6'6 rugs.

Farra is just under 16.3 and in 7' rugs and whilst she is still filling out, I think probably will stay in this size as some of these are Cairo's rugs and they fitted him fine.

I am lucky in that our clydesdales fit in the larger end of the market sizes for rugs and tack.


----------



## TallyHo123 (16 February 2010)

Mia is a 15.2hh TB and wears 6' .. when i first got her she was in 5'9 rugs but she was very skinny

My friends pony is 13.2hh and wears the same size rugs as mine!


----------



## horse addict (16 February 2010)

My 15'1 light weight cob is in a 6'3' rambo Wug turnout and the stable 6'3' rhino plus is quie a bit shorter than his turn outs.


----------



## Taffyhorse (16 February 2010)

My 15hh sec D takes a 6ft rug


----------



## RobinHood (16 February 2010)

15hh connie somewhere between 5'9" and 6'0", a 5'6 thermatex fits pefectly, 6'0 premier equine drowns him and he's currently wearing a 6'3 fal that again is very large and hangs below his knees  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bethyboox (16 February 2010)

My 15hh light build TB x wears a 6ft.


----------



## kezimac (16 February 2010)

mine is idxtb 15.3hh in a 6'6" - she has huge shoulders though


----------



## xmanda90x (16 February 2010)

My 16hh TB x shire wears 6'9" rugs


----------



## Mabel98 (16 February 2010)

Depends on the make. 6'0 in Rambo, 6'3 in Amigo, 6'0 Weatherbeeta for 15.2 TB/ID


----------



## Mabel98 (16 February 2010)

Forgot to say my old 15.2 cob wore 6'6 as she was so broad.


----------

